
TikTok Moderation Executes Censorship from Beijing - JupiterToMars
https://lastfuturist.com/tiktok-and-censorship/
======
president
Original source:
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/11/05/inside-...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/11/05/inside-
tiktok-culture-clash-where-us-views-about-censorship-often-were-overridden-by-
chinese-bosses/)

